# I found some old trousers while sorting out...



## 42istheanswer (Dec 30, 2022)

And they fit!! And an old skirt that I've had since I was a teenager too (I was definitely a bit slimmer then but it's a stretchy skirt). Very excited to find I still had the skirt underneath a pile of clutter, I thought I had got rid of it! Still got some more weight to go (and I think I did get rid of the size 14 jeans I had previously been keeping just in case I ever fitted them again - these trousers are size 16), but at least I have something smart (even if not warm as they are more summer trousers) to wear if I decide I want to not wear either a dress or my jeans held up with a belt


----------

